# Anyone shot a bear with Hornady sst?



## Luke0927 (Dec 6, 2016)

Hunted Saturday up in CNF, I was buck hunting but a lot of bear sign and had a shooter bear cross and had 3 clear shots.  Honstely didnt think my buddy and me could pack him out we were deep.  But I hope to go back a time or two before season is over, I may pull trigger if I see another one.  I shoot .280 with sst.  Ive sometimes not had an exit on deer but the internal trauma was massive.


----------



## deadend (Dec 6, 2016)

It'll kill one without much problem. Bears aren't hard to kill.


----------



## Barebowyer (Dec 6, 2016)

Deer take bullets way better than bears do!  arrows too!  fact!


----------



## Hammer Spank (Dec 6, 2016)

A broadhead will kill the biggest black bear in fhe world inside of 50 yards. Any deer rifle will be fine.


----------



## Luke0927 (Dec 7, 2016)

Thanks folks, I had no doubt about it being able to take down a bear.  The .280 hits hard, my only concern was since it's a polymer tip and if I didn't get an exit wound and bear does run how bad the hair soaks up blood and causing lack of blood trail.

But on a deer more time than not I've got exit wounds but a couple times I do recall not getting them but deer was down within a few yards.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Dec 7, 2016)

Luke0927 said:


> Thanks folks, I had no doubt about it being able to take down a bear.  The .280 hits hard, my only concern was since it's a polymer tip and if I didn't get an exit wound and bear does run how bad the hair soaks up blood and causing lack of blood trail.
> 
> But on a deer more time than not I've got exit wounds but a couple times I do recall not getting them but deer was down within a few yards.



If you put one through a bear's boiler room, you'll most likely see him fall.  It seems that their massive bulk requires more oxygen than deer and they simply can't go far when the air has been shut off.


----------



## Luke0927 (Dec 7, 2016)

Also what are bears doing when they twist up and shred trees?  We found several that were in that 3" diameter that were just ripped to splinters, is that a marking thing?


----------



## tree cutter 08 (Dec 7, 2016)

I think its an aggression. Possibly marking. Reason I say that is I had one do that before daylight one morning. He was holding tight to his food. There were several other bears in the area. He actually jerked up a few laural bushes. He was sure enough making himself known popping teeth, wofing and carrying on. Hit him with my light and he calmed down and went on. May have been a sow with cubs near by.


----------



## Killer Kyle (Dec 7, 2016)

I think it is territorial marking. Not only for mating purposes, but also to defend areas for the purposes of food. I have yet to witness a bear in the act of doing it, but I have noticed one place on swallow creek where one particular large bear lives. He continues to claw trees, and snap or push over pines, and he will do this on into the fall when the acorns are dropping. He always does it in the fall along a trail running along a creek bottom with white oaks. I just came to the conclusion that he was marking his food. I didn't know what else it could be. I still am yet to lay eyes on him in person. Only seen him on trail cam and know him by his sign.


----------



## Luke0927 (Dec 7, 2016)

This was on a creek bottom with good oaks and acorns also.

Also you could tell the deer trails and then the bear trail i should have took a picture much wider and leaves wore flat, and we know how the fresh leaves look in the mountains.  I normally only turkey hunt back here but the place has been calling me to go and hunt it in the fall; I wish I would have started before Thanksgiving. 

I think you would have to cape and pack one out, I was even planning this for deer.  Its deep in the mountain.  I took a good buddy back there for first time Saturday, he said I bet they die of old age haha


----------



## NCMTNHunter (Dec 8, 2016)

Any bullet in a 280 will be more than fine for bear. I have killed one bear with an sst but it was a head shot at about 20 ft so bullet or caliber didn't much matter.


----------



## Bear Meat Bowser (Dec 9, 2016)

Sst will work try not to hit bone if its a big bear, GMX's will stay together better.


----------



## hoochman2 (Dec 9, 2016)

One of the best bullets out their. Just put where it needs to be.


----------

